# CPD/Galaxy Rasboras and tank mates



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the 12g Fluval edge with about 12 shrimp, 4 neons and 3 zebras danios.

I'm thinking of adding 10-12 CPD's aka Galaxy Rasboras. Will they be fine in the tank with the neons and zebra danios or should I move any of them out?

Also any with CPD's.. do you feed them flakes, or live food? or a mix? any recommendations?


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely take out the zebra danios, they need a lot more swimming space. You could even take out the neons too and make it all CPD's which would look even better in my opinion!


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

mitchfish9 said:


> Definitely take out the zebra danios, they need a lot more swimming space. You could even take out the neons too and make it all CPD's which would look even better in my opinion!


I agree. The danios are speed racers in the tank. When I had cpd's I fed them flake and they were just fine. I always crushed it just a little bit to make it easier for them. I also kept ember tetras with them too. Great color contrast.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm taking my 2 shrimp to the work tanks.. so i I can move the zebra danios aswell.
There is also an apple snail and will be 12 yellow shrimp on Wednesday.


Do you think the neons are fine to stay or should they be moved aswell?

How many CPD's would be happy in the 12g edge? 
I was also thinking of adding emerald dwarf rasbora's but leaning more towards the danios.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I had 3 danios, 5 neons, and 4 CPDs when I first started my tank. The danios picked on the CPDs and neons constantly. I got rid of the danios. My neons got along fine with the CPDs.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

my danios really only seem to chase eachother, but ill prob move them out just to be safe


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i have cpds with ember tetras, neons, cardinals, and glo-light tetras. all seem to get along just fine. feed them golden pearls.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Danios need about a 20g. 

I get really confused at why people want to throw so many kinds of fish into a tank with each other.. You really get to enjoy fish when you have only one or two species of similar sized fish in aquariums that are bigger than the recommended size for them.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

The danios will be moved. 

It will probably be the cpd/neons and the shrimp. the question is how many cpds to get!?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Why not get 15?

I don't think that's too many. You might plant it well with floaters. Keep them from jumping lol.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

15 + the 4 neons is safe? Sounds good to me.. I know they are tiny so i'm sure they count as 2/1 for gallons of fish 

What do you suggest for floaters that would word in the edge (mostly sealed top)? (this is my first venture with live plants)


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

shift said:


> 15 + the 4 neons is safe? Sounds good to me.. I know they are tiny so i'm sure they count as 2/1 for gallons of fish
> 
> What do you suggest for floaters that would word in the edge (mostly sealed top)? (this is my first venture with live plants)


Theres Duckweed, which is very common, you can float water sprite or Water Wisteria, or even a lilly would do, just something on top to detur them, or stop them, from jumping out of the tank if something spooks them.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

well the tank is sealed on top (except for the filter/light hole) so i dont think they will be jumping out.. how ever i do like the idea of filling in something high up since the plants relatively small in a tall tank!

Plus it gives the fish more places to play


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

shift said:


> well the tank is sealed on top (except for the filter/light hole) so i dont think they will be jumping out.. how ever i do like the idea of filling in something high up since the plants relatively small in a tall tank!
> 
> Plus it gives the fish more places to play


You can also get taller plants, like val's or stem plants if you want something taller to sort of fill in.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Speaking of jumping out.. the next tank i do will be rimless so thats a good call for keeping the fish in!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks really nice in there! They'll enjoy their home!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I will go with about 10-12 of the.. maybe a few more if i move out both the zebra danios/neons.

thanks for all the input.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry I missed your floater question. 

I LOVE dwarf water lettuce. 

I love salvinia minima. 

You could also float some neat plant like hydrocote.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

For filling height in this tank, if you can, do it with plants. They will also help filter your water. I have the same tank, and my first scape used rocks and drift wood to build height. I redid it with plants and it looks far better and my fish don't hide nearly as much. Jungle Val is a good one. My vals, rotala, and cabomba all touch the top, and it looks great. My journal is HERE.

Also, I'd recommend skipping floating plants in this thank. The design will cause problems with that.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Your tank looks awesome, I may have to slowly re-scape ine.

I kinda wish i had a darker gravel but it would be a pain to change it now.... all in good time


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

The white gravel will really wash out the CPDs, they don't seem to mind but they won't look as pretty as over a dark substrate.

I keep my CPDs with white clouds, have for about a year now and the white clouds really help the CPDs to get over their shyness. I've since added some gold ring danios and they blend in quite well and everyone seems to get along quite nicely.

I loved everything about my 12 gallon edge, except maintaining it


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I have 12 yellow shrimp and 12 cpd's on route. Ill leave the neons for tank mates for now.

Blink - how big is your tank? How many CPDs/white clouds do u have?

How hard would it be to change the substrate? Would it mess up the tanks cycle and remove to much bacteria? Or would it best to just slowly swap it out.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

My CPDs eat fine flakes and shrimplets. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------

